# Produktionszahlen Radon-Bikes



## Bierschinken88 (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

gibt es eigentlich eine öffentliches Statement zu Produktionszahlen der Radon-Bikes?

Mich würde das sehr interessieren, wie zum Einen die absolute Stückzahl ausschaut und zum Anderen die Gewichtung der Modelle untereinander.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## ride2befree (20. Mai 2014)

mich würden mal die verkaufszahlen von den swoops 2014 bisher interessieren...

vielleicht rückt ja der bodo oder sein team was raus.. mal sehen 

gruß stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (20. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube bei einer so kleinen Marke wie Radon sind die Verkaufzahlen nicht relevant


----------



## Bierschinken88 (21. Mai 2014)

Hi Chris,

es geht nicht um Relevant, mich würde z.b. einfach nur interessieren, ob ihr Bikes für die kommende Saison plant in Staffelungen á 50 Stck pro Modell, 100Stck oder gar 1000Stck.

Oder ob es bei einer solchen Planung klare Unterschiede gibt wie "Swoop 175 6.0 - 1000Stck, Swoop 175 8.0 - 150Stck"

Wäre einfach interessant da mal Einblick zu haben.
Wenn ihr eure Geschäftszahlen und -planungen nicht offenlegen möchtet, versteh ich das aber auch.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## ChrisStahl (21. Mai 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> es geht nicht um Relevant, mich würde z.b. einfach nur interessieren, ob ihr Bikes für die kommende Saison plant in Staffelungen á 50 Stck pro Modell, 100Stck oder gar 1000Stck.
> 
> ...



Klar differenzieren wir in den verschiedenen Sparten. Das sind die Istzahlen der Vorperiode korrigiert.
Mainstream Modelle haben hohe Auflagen und Modelle wie das Slide Carbon halten wir bewusst niedrig.
Wir wollen weder eine Inflation noch Preisveriss.


----------



## enno112 (21. Mai 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei einer so kleinen Marke wie Radon sind die Verkaufzahlen nicht relevant




.....kleine Marke???.......
Ist glaube ich schon länger her, oder........
Wenn ich allein hier in Hannover sehe wie viele Radon´s mitlerweile rumfahren kann die Marke sooooo klein nicht mehr sein.

Aber Zahlen würde ich auch nur da veröffentlichen wo sie hingehören...


----------



## tane (21. Mai 2014)

"kleine" marke: mich verblüfft ständig, wieviele leute lieber ein rad, viel schlechter als ein vergleichbares radon ausgestattet, dafür um nen 1000er teurer beim "spezialitätenhändler" kaufen..


----------



## chrischabln (21. Mai 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei einer so kleinen Marke wie Radon sind die Verkaufzahlen nicht relevant


Nur keine falsche Bescheidenheit! So klein ist Radon nicht mehr 
Ihr baut doch mittlerweile sehr gute und schöne Bikes, und braucht Euch damit wohl nicht verstecken!


----------



## Rubik (1. Juni 2014)

enno112 schrieb:


> .....kleine Marke???.......
> Ist glaube ich schon länger her, oder........
> Wenn ich allein hier in Hannover sehe wie viele Radon´s mitlerweile rumfahren kann die Marke sooooo klein nicht mehr sein.
> 
> Aber Zahlen würde ich auch nur da veröffentlichen wo sie hingehören...



Dann bin ich wohl einer davon. 

Habe auch schon einige gesehen. Man grüßt sich.


----------



## toc87 (4. Juni 2014)

Ja tatsächlich, Radon-Hochburg Hannover?! 
Habe selbst eins, meine Freundin auch und ich plane schon das Nächste


----------



## Rubik (4. Juni 2014)

Wenn wir so weiter machen ganz bestimmt. 

Im nächsten Jahr werde ich auch noch ein weiteres zulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

